# -ㄴ가



## oloekis

Hi, 

Does anybody know how to explain about this ending -ㄴ가 as in "이상한가?(Is it strange?)"


Thanks!


----------



## kenjoluma

Generally speaking, it is used to express questions in monologue, or rough assumptions.

It was simply to make a plain question in the old times, and it's still used in the same manner but in that case souunds a bit ancient these days.


----------



## oloekis

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Homo en koreio

-ㄴ Goes to a adjective, And makes it a _Guanhyeongsa_(some times _adnoun_, _adverb for nouns_)

so, 이상하다 is the origin (not root!), 이상한 is an adnoun to assist Substantives(Noun, Pronoun, Numerals).

and '이상한가?' is from 'ㅁㅁ(이)가 이상한가?; (ㅁㅁ is anything you want) and 'ㅁㅁ(이)가 이상한가?' is from 'ㅁㅁ(이)가 이상한 것인가?'. A part of the sentence I choose, '이상한 것', there is '이상한' assisting pronoun '것'.


----------

